# For all classical music lovers and especially baroque lovers my music is finally out!



## ratken (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I'm an independent musician on my own. Finally I've created a YouTube channel where I post my improvisations recorded on my midi-keyboard. I'm a classical pianist on my own. I thought you classical music listeners would like my music and would like to hear your valuable opinions on my compositions/improvisations. Your comments are valuable to me. Thank you.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpUhkNCcIGtA-WeFQ64jM-g

I want to feature the following piece of my own here (*can anyone guess* where I've inspired this piece from? exactly same harmony progression I've used on my improvisation (hint: it's a very well known composer on baroque)


----------

